# Help- I don't want to cause baby pigeon death



## Katchoo (Aug 26, 2005)

I overheard my brothers neighbours planning on killing two baby pigeons that had taken up home on thier balocny. Since my brother has given up and decided to let the pigeons just live on his I offered to move thme. Using gloves and a box I moved them over to his balcony. From what I can tell the babies are around 21 or so days old (compared to the webiste pics I've seen) they just have a bit of brown fluff on thier heads but the rest of thier feathers. The thing is I don't know if I did them any favours by moving them. Could the other pigeons who live on the balocny get mad and kill them? or were they too young and moving them was the wrong thing to do? I'm frightened to go to sleep lease I find two dead pigeons in the morning. Please please any advice/help is needed!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi and thank you for rescuing these babies. If they were in danger, then you did the right thing for them. The only other option would be to persuade the neighbors to allow them to stay until they were fledged (about 35 days old).

With pigeons of that age, unless both parents have met a bad end they will still be watching out for their offspring and feeding them. The problem with moving babies is that the parents will not find them where they expect, and it is likely the youngsters will not be fed.

As regards the other pigeons, are they adults with their own babies? How many are we talking about? 

It is known in a loft environment for youngsters who wander about near other pigeons' nests to be attacked, so this may or may not happen on the 'outside'. Best to be aware that it is a possibility, though, and see if the new ones can be segregated or if you can take them in until they are of flying age.

As regards feeding, assuming their parents do not find them, then it will depend on whether they are advanced enough to understand pecking for seeds and drinking yet. I would assume they cannot.

Young pigeons can be shown how to peck for seeds with patience. Some seeds/grain in a little pile, or a small pot, can be shown them and you can make pecking motions with fingers if they do not respond to the food. Eventually they will figure it out, but it can take time. Water is very important, and youngsters can be encouraged to drink by immersing their beaks (but not their nostrils) in a little pot of water and they may respond automatically by drinking. 

These things can take time, as I say, and the first thing is to ensure they do get food. Try this link to part of our resources section for a starter on ways of feeding baby/young pigeons:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9682

Any Qs, do fire away - hopefully others will be picking up on this, too (I'll be traveling, so won't get back here for a while).

Oh, and can you give us an idea were you are located, in case we know anyone who can assist who is anywhere near?

John


----------



## Katchoo (Aug 26, 2005)

well they're in a laundry basket on a towel (I wanted them to be comfortable) so they shouldn't be bothered by the others. The others are adults I belive (who are though trying to make more babies since I've caught them having pigeony fun a few times). The other balcony is just next to this one so I'm hoping the parent'll come find them. Sorry if I came off a little frantic, I'm very paranoid when it comes to animals and hate the idea of doing something wrong. I have the number of the local wildlife shelter and plan to give them a call first thing in the morning (granted that's if I get any sleep any time soon - 4:30 am and counting). If the parents don't make an appearance in the next day or so and the shelter doesn't/can't take them I'll look into getting some seed for them.

Thank you SO much for your quick reply!


----------



## Katchoo (Aug 26, 2005)

oh sorry, I'm in Kingston Ontario Canada


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

please be very careful dealing with shelters/rehabs. Many won't deal with pigeons or just put em down.

I think, as far as feeding goes, you would definitely need to provide them with sustenance. They will certainly become dehydrated and will need water tomorrow (your time  ).

Water could be given using a dropper bottle or small syringe, depositing droplets just inside the beak (ie, at the end). It must never be squirted into the mouth or given more than a small drop at a time, as it could get water down the airways.

A feeding mix like Kaytee or chick starter would, of course, have sufficient liquid. They can also be given pellets (pea size) of egg food (from pet stores) made up with water into a paste and rolled into a pellet.

We do have members in Ontario, so I hope one or other will pick up on this when N America sees a new day


John


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Katchoo, 

Thank you for being aware of these pigeons needs and helping them

If you don't have any luck with the wildlife centre you can also try this home rehabilitator in Kingston. She may not accept pigeons but she may also know someone who will. Good luck and keep us posted!

Canada, Ontario (Kingston)..... 613-547-2197 

Sharon David, licensed home wildlife rehabilitator 
[email protected] 
Wildlife Species: songbirds, waterfowl


----------



## Katchoo (Aug 26, 2005)

Well I left a message for the wildlife lady so hopefully she'll call back. No sign of the Mom yet. How do I give them water? Do I have to open their beaks or can I just drop the water onto their beaks? I don't want to upset them and they get a little freaked out when they see me. So what's the best thing to do?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi there, 

Put some water in a deep dish or bowl and show the pigeons. If they show no interest or know what to do, gently guide their beaks to the water, dip the beak in carefully and they should take a drink


----------



## Katchoo (Aug 26, 2005)

*Mom to the rescue!*

thanks for all the help guys, the Mom showed up this afternoon and appears to be feeding the babies so all is well. Now hopefully I can sleep tonight at a normal hour. Just one random question- do adult pigeons like zuccini bread? I hate the crusts so I put some out on the balcony for them.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Katchoo said:


> . Just one random question- do adult pigeons like zuccini bread? I hate the crusts so I put some out on the balcony for them.



They might eat it if they are hungry, but I don't think it is good for them. Besides that bread has no nutritional value for pigeons the crust might have a lot of salt and other spices added, which would not be good for them.

Thank you for the great update. 

Reti


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Just a suggestion, if you can't get a pigeon specific seed mix, perhaps a wild bird seed mix w/doves included as a target species would be good to leave out for them.

Best,

fp


----------

